# Split DNP doses or all at once?



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Currently on a 500MG 24 day run, and I wondered your thoughts on should i split it into 2 pills 12hr apart or one 500MG from the beginning. I have been looking at this, but i didnt quite understand the formula and how to make it calculate 12 hours over 24.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 1, 2022)

If it's crystal you could split it if you wanted to. Powder, just take it all at once. Neither which way is going to make any significant difference, just stay consistent.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> If it's crystal you could split it if you wanted to. Powder, just take it all at once. Neither which way is going to make any significant difference, just stay consistent.


Cool thanks. I dont know if i want to do it evert 12 hours yet or not. But ill see the sides in 3 days.


----------



## Trump (Feb 1, 2022)

I would split it less harsh peaks


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 1, 2022)

There won't be any difference, once you hit max blood saturation levels, you'll be screwed lol


----------



## flenser (Feb 1, 2022)

For me, splitting the pills is a little less disruptive on digestion. I don't think it impacts the effects on metabolism or weight loss in any significant way.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> There won't be any difference, once you hit max blood saturation levels, you'll be screwed lol


How will I be screwed?


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 2, 2022)

Me for, I agree with splitting the doses. I’ve found that splitting them allows for less harsh sides when you get them. If I take 2 or 3 caps split throughout the day evenly, find it far less harsh. If I take them all in the morning, those next 8hrs suck ass. Now if I take them split, the day is the same as the evening


----------



## ftf (Feb 2, 2022)

I had no sides at 200/day. I went up to 400/day and by day 7 my skin started itching so bad I thought I had scabies.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 2, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> How will I be screwed?



It is what it is, in my experience it is better to take it early in the day and not split the dose, because I don't mind being hot during the day but I do want to have the best night possible.

But as I say, it is what it is, once you get to saturate your system, the DNP that will be in your blood is the same, no matter how you take the dosages.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 2, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> How will I be screwed?


He means by the sides. For me, 500mg at full saturation brings bad fatigue and heat. Nothing helps the fatigue for me either.


----------



## In2Deep (Feb 4, 2022)

@Beti ona
FUCK!!!! @ 500mg for over 20days Id be roasting like a mother fucker. I can't sleep when running at 300mg. Sheets are soaked and I'm sweating all day stinking it up. I'm assuming this isn't your first time or at least I hope its not.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 4, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> He means by the sides. For me, 500mg at full saturation brings bad fatigue and heat. Nothing helps the fatigue for me either.


I am not feeling ANY sides at all currently. And its the 4thday of 500MG and i have eben on 300mg since january 22nd. I dont understand why i am not feeling any sides.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> @Beti ona
> FUCK!!!! @ 500mg for over 20days Id be roasting like a mother fucker. I can't sleep when running at 300mg. Sheets are soaked and I'm sweating all day stinking it up. I'm assuming this isn't your first time or at least I hope its not.



For me, as I get older, sleep becomes more important, so fuck those hell weeks with high doses. My sweet spot is around 100-150mg a day, I'll run that dose for weeks if need be. This allows me to sleep fairly well, so my cortisol will be lower, my mood will be better, and my appetite much easier to control.

When I run high doses, I end up messing up the diet at the end of the cycle, and that's not good for my discipline and self-esteem.


----------



## In2Deep (Feb 4, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> For me, as I get older, sleep becomes more important, so fuck those hell weeks with high doses. My sweet spot is around 100-150mg a day, I'll run that dose for weeks if need be. This allows me to sleep fairly well, so my cortisol will be lower, my mood will be better, and my appetite much easier to control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beti ona said:


> For me, as I get older, sleep becomes more important, so fuck those hell weeks with high doses. My sweet spot is around 100-150mg a day, I'll run that dose for weeks if need be. This allows me to sleep fairly well, so my cortisol will be lower, my mood will be better, and my appetite much easier to control.
> 
> When I run high doses, I end up messing up the diet at the end of the cycle, and that's not good for my discipline and self-esteem.


My sweet spot is 200. I ran 300mg once and was roasting like I described. Currently running 200 ED im comfortable not affecting workouts at at my diet isnt to bad anyway but sometimes extra ric with dinner will bring on a little heat but nothing uncomfortable. I like 200mg because I can run it longer. I prefer low and slow.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 17, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> It is what it is, in my experience it is better to take it early in the day and not split the dose, because I don't mind being hot during the day but I do want to have the best night possible.


I generally do it several hours before bedtime. It's cooler at night and I can have the sides while I'm sleeping. Waking up in a pool of cold sweat does suck but, at least for me, that was not a nightly occurrence. This was at 400mg ED I believe.


----------



## MPM (Feb 17, 2022)

I have ran dnp several times.   Personally I love the stuff BUT 500mg for 24 days is borderline sadism.  I can barely function at 400mg by day 10 and I literally can ring the sweat out of my bedsheets every hour.  I personally never found it made any difference how I took it so I only dose in n the mornings.


----------



## MPM (Feb 17, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> My sweet spot is 200. I ran 300mg once and was roasting like I described. Currently running 200 ED im comfortable not affecting workouts at at my diet isnt to bad anyway but sometimes extra ric with dinner will bring on a little heat but nothing uncomfortable. I like 200mg because I can run it longer. I prefer low and slow.


I agree.   200mg is easily tolerable and I always found I lost more fat and retained the most muscle with the low and slow approach.  Although, I wouldn't call it slow.  I can easily drop 20lbs in 14 days on 200mg.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

MPM said:


> I agree.   200mg is easily tolerable and I always found I lost more fat and retained the most muscle with the low and slow approach.  Although, I wouldn't call it slow.  I can easily drop 20lbs in 14 days on 200mg.



20 pounds in 14 days? Can a guy who is reasonable lean do that?


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> 20 pounds in 14 days? Can a guy who is reasonable lean do that?



No


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> 20 pounds in 14 days? Can a guy who is reasonable lean do that?


DNP is far more effective the more body fat your carrying. I have done 12lb in 10 days twice but a wasn’t lean


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Trump said:


> DNP is far more effective the more body fat your carrying.


Isn't that true of pretty much every weight loss method?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> No


Yeah I didn't think so.


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Isn't that true of pretty much every weight loss method?


Yeh probably is, never thought of it like that


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 18, 2022)

Either way you’re going to be living in hell on earth lol


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Either way you’re going to be living in hell on earth lol


in what way? At 250mg a day you get a bit hot. Hardly living in hell


----------



## MPM (Feb 18, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> No


I beg to differ.   I can see my abs year round (12%-15average bf dexascan) and I lose what little fat  I carry very fast on DNP.  Sure some weight loss is likely water weight but I lose plenty of fat as well.  I've never gotten my bf checked the week following a run of dnp to verify actual % of fat lost vs water.   It's why I have a love hate feeling towards the compound because it works so well for me but I hate feeling lethargic.  Maybe I'm a hyper responder to it though?  I can only offer my experience..... I'm not saying anyone else will have those  results.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Isn't that true of pretty much every weight loss method?



Exacty!!


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 18, 2022)

Let me understand…. You started taking something as dangerous as DNP and then started asking questions????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 18, 2022)

MPM said:


> I beg to differ.   I can see my abs year round (12%-15average bf dexascan) and I lose what little fat  I carry very fast on DNP.  Sure some weight loss is likely water weight but I lose plenty of fat as well.  I've never gotten my bf checked the week following a run of dnp to verify actual % of fat lost vs water.   It's why I have a love hate feeling towards the compound because it works so well for me but I hate feeling lethargic.  Maybe I'm a hyper responder to it though?  I can only offer my experience..... I'm not saying anyone else will have those  results.



I don't care what you say about your body fat, the leaner you are, the harder it is to destroy body fat.

If a person claims to lose 20 pounds in 2 weeks he is nowhere near contest condition.

That applies to diet, cardio, and any fat-burning drug.

I really don't understand why this is discussed over and over again, it's so obvious it blows my mind.


----------



## MPM (Feb 19, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I don't care what you say about your body fat, the leaner you are, the harder it is to destroy body fat.
> 
> If a person claims to lose 20 pounds in 2 weeks he is nowhere near contest condition.
> 
> ...


Bro calm down.  I want disputing the fact fat loss is more difficult as you get leaner.  I was simply offering my experience using an unorthodox drug.  I wasn't disagreeing with you on anything except that some people experience better effects from DNP and can get relatively lean easier than most.  I'm just here to share my personal experiences.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Well, i finished my run, and while i stopped losing weight it seems my sides are still gone entirely. I didnt even feel hot. Shit me taking 28 capsules of valerian root a day gives me more of a headache than DNP does anything anymore.


----------



## FISHERMANDY (Feb 19, 2022)

I remember I did DNP a few years ago- never since. I was doing 200 a day then increased it to 300 after 1 week. All at once - didnt split the dose up. I was completely miserable - sweating - shakey - horrible sleep patterns and food was absolutely disgusting for me to eat (no matter what type of food it was) - I ran it for 13 days then stopped because I just  could not take it any longer. 
In those 13 days I did lose about 8-9poinds though so it did what it was supposed to do 
I just was overall miserable and everyday sucked. I will never run DNP again I now stick with Clen and just proper diet (I hate Clen also but the sides are less severe so I do it). 
I personally think DNP is miserable and totally dangerous for your body and health. 
I remember looking it up and reading a lot about it (don’t really recall all details now) but do remember it just saying that it was extremely dangerous.


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2022)

FISHERMANDY said:


> I remember I did DNP a few years ago- never since. I was doing 200 a day then increased it to 300 after 1 week. All at once - didnt split the dose up. I was completely miserable - sweating - shakey - horrible sleep patterns and food was absolutely disgusting for me to eat (no matter what type of food it was) - I ran it for 13 days then stopped because I just  could not take it any longer.
> In those 13 days I did lose about 8-9poinds though so it did what it was supposed to do
> I just was overall miserable and everyday sucked. I will never run DNP again I now stick with Clen and just proper diet (I hate Clen also but the sides are less severe so I do it).
> I personally think DNP is miserable and totally dangerous for your body and health.
> I remember looking it up and reading a lot about it (don’t really recall all details now) but do remember it just saying that it was extremely dangerous.


Did you ever bother to look up the dangers of clen? Its a hell of a lot worse for your health than DNP


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 19, 2022)

FISHERMANDY said:


> I remember I did DNP a few years ago- never since. I was doing 200 a day then increased it to 300 after 1 week. All at once - didnt split the dose up. I was completely miserable - sweating - shakey - horrible sleep patterns and food was absolutely disgusting for me to eat (no matter what type of food it was) - I ran it for 13 days then stopped because I just  could not take it any longer.
> In those 13 days I did lose about 8-9poinds though so it did what it was supposed to do
> I just was overall miserable and everyday sucked. I will never run DNP again I now stick with Clen and just proper diet (I hate Clen also but the sides are less severe so I do it).
> I personally think DNP is miserable and totally dangerous for your body and health.
> I remember looking it up and reading a lot about it (don’t really recall all details now) but do remember it just saying that it was extremely dangerous.



You were just an fool who ran too high an amount for too long. DNP is not the problem, your mindset / inexperience was the problem.


----------



## FISHERMANDY (Feb 19, 2022)

i would agree 
“Were a fool” yes - meaning past tense - I have learned much since then and agree I probably started too high of a dose 
Which is why I choose to not do it again - Bc it just wasn’t a great experience for me based on what I did


----------

